# [Verkaufe] PS3 Slim 250Gb + 2 Controller + 4 Spiele



## Cpt_Kirk (4. Juli 2012)

Und nochmal Hallo,

möchte meine Playstation 3 (Slim) 250Gb mit folgendem Zubehör verkaufen: 
- Originalverpackung  
- 2 Controller  
- HDMI-Kabel  
- Stromkabel  

Die Playstation / Controller wurde relativ selten genutzt (deshalb  auch der Verkauf) und ist dementsprechend noch in einem sehr guten  Zustand.  

Folgende Spiele liegen dem Paket ebenfalls bei:  
- Gran Turismo 5 Prologue  
- Gran Turismo 5  
- Virtua Fighter 5 
- Motor Storm Pacific Rift 

Preislich habe ich mir so *220€* vorgestellt.


----------



## Cpt_Kirk (8. Juli 2012)

Für preisliche Gegenvorschläge bin ich selbstverständlich jederzeit offen!


----------

